# ouvrir session autre utilisateur par applescript



## jala (16 Décembre 2009)

J'ai fait des recherches et je n'ai pas su trouver la solution.
Ma problématique:
un Mac (mini) qui gère la domotique (il tourne donc en "continu") d'une maison de campagne partagée par trois familles.
Donc il y a des "visiteurs" et des "invités" qui peuvent se servir du Mac sans mon contrôle et qui bien souvent font des manips pas toutes heureuses. (Même si j'ai fait switcher les deux autres familles sur mac, mais je ne peux rien pour leurs amis...)
J'ai un compte "maître" qui a tous les droits que je veux activer en permanence, car certaines applis sont lancées par ce seul compte et c'est lui qui gère la domotique.
Je veux que le compte utilisateur actif (lorsque quelqu'un "réveille" l'écran après une certaine durée) sauf autre action soit le "Compte d'invité" et qu'il y ait également une session active en permanence pour un compte "Propriétaire", accessible à ceux qui ont le mot de passe, sans que les gens n'aient à l'ouvir autrement que par sélection dans le "fast switcher"
Si je suis là, je peux initier toutes les sessions et laisser "compte d'invité" actif quand je quitte et "ferme" la maison.
Mais... il y a ceux qui éteignent l'ordinateur volontairement ou non pendant leur séjour, les pannes de courant, laissent leur session active, etc...
et je veux avoir la garantie de pouvoir reprendre la main à distance sur ma machine. Puis-je par un script (Applescript ou script shell) ouvrir lors du redémarrage toutes les autres sessions utilisateurs en question (le mien étant ouvert par "ouverture automatique", dans l'ordre qui me convient, donc revenir à mon état par défaut ?
Merci par avance...


----------



## jala (18 Décembre 2009)

A force de google-iser j'ai trouvé une solution toute faite ou presque (mais facile à "customiser")

Apple a publié un droplet qui fait juste cela: switcher automatiquement à un autre utilisateur

Pour ceux qui n'ont pas la réponse:

http://www.macosxautomation.com/applescript/accountswitcher/index.html

et j'ai trouvé là, la façon de personnaliser le compte d'invité de façon à ce qu'il s'ouvre dans un environnement que j'ai défini (fond d'écran, dock, etc..)

http://www.michaelsmac.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=394

:modo:mais je me suis loggé en "root" et j'ai pu copier les dossiers par le finder sans passer par le terminal...(utiliser French.lproj au lieu de English.lproj si vous êtes dans une config française)
A vos risques et périls comme dit dans le lien sus-indiqué...


----------

